# ارجوووووا المساعده



## rojar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*اخوااني انا صف ثالث ثانوي ادرس طبعا وادرس تخصص المياكاترونكس
وطلبووووا منا انسوي قروب(مجموعات) وانسوي مشاريع واخترنا 
المصعد(لفت) لانه اسهل شي ومانعرف وين انحصل القطع لصنعه ولا نعرف 
كيف الخطوات وطلبو منا الحين خطوتين كيف نسوي المصعد وبعدين الاستاذ
يشوفهم ويقولنا اي وحده من الخطوات نستخدمهاا والصرااحه بعدناا يعني 
مبتدأين واذا حد يعرف كيف :80:و وين نحصل القطع ويعطينا معلومات كيف نسويه 
الخطوات وشو نحتاج وجزااه الله الف خير ........................ انتر ردوودكم المفيده
*_​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى
لن تصنع مصعد حقيقى لأنه مكلف جدا ولن تجد مكان له لذا سيكون كله لعب أطفال فيمكنك استخدام موتور كاسيت لتحريكه أعلى و اسفل و تستخدم أى علبة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد لتمثل عربة المصعد حتى تستطيع أن تضع عدة أدوار (مثلا) فى ارتفاع متر ونصف و طبعا الدوائر ستقوموا بتصميمها معا وهذا هدف المشروع


----------



## rojar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووور اخوي ماجد ع المعلوومه 
لاكن انا ابي اسوي مجسم صغير للمصعد 
والقصد من كلامي اني ابي شرح كيف اسوي وشو الي لازم اشتريه 
يعني شو محتاج علشان اسويه ياليت لو في رد ثاني


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى
اى علبة تصلح ولو علبة دواء بالمقاس المناسب مثلا 7×7×10سم
و تحتاج موتور تيار مستمر من لعبة قديمة أو جهاز سى دى قديم أو ما شابه و يمكن شراء موتور كاسيت مثلا 6 فولت او 9 فولت و كما تعلم ان المصعد يتركب من عربة و ثقل موازنة مرتبطين بكابل يمر على بكر أعلى المبنى يحركه الموتور
مجموعة من المفاتيح "سويتشات" يحركها المصعد اثناء صعودة وهبوطه اتحديد اى دور هو عنده الآن
الرسم المرفق به شرح


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

تفضل بالاطلاع على الرابط التالي:
http://science.howstuffworks.com/elevator.htm/printable


----------



## rojar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووورين اخواااني ع المسااعده وهذا في ميزان حسناتكم 
وموفقين انشاء الله في كل اعمالكم يارب


----------

